# Getting close to a year under the CTD's belt



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

After many a miles in the first year of the CTD, it's frankly been pretty boring. I think evidence is the quantity and types of posts in the forum wondering about biodiesel, radio versions, fog lights, and the never-ending speculation of just how much fuel the car can hold lol.

I come here everyday waiting for that post of a CTD melting down and spontaneously combusting into flames and it's just not happening. I think other then a funky sensor that's easily fixed, a common steering glitch that plagues all cruzen, or GM sneaking the wrong year radio in it's been a boring reliable ride. 100% reliable for me.

So here's a toast to all the diesel brethren who went into the unknown, with hopefully many more to follow!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

When you consider that forums tend to attract those people who have problems with their cars and then look at how many posts there are with problems on the CTD, it's statistically almost zero. I again reference the Maserati Ghibli forum as a reference point lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Car complaints .com has something like 2 complaints for 2014 model year cruze's. That's amazing for a domestic product in my books.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

diesel is right. I found this forum when the diesel exhaust pump failed at 380 miles on my 2014 CTD. When the dealer told me it would require over 30 days to get the new pump I began to worry about my purchase. I wanted to know if this was a common problem. It was not. No further problems with the car and I love the highway economy and comfort.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Just glad I went Diesel


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Well said kpaxfaq. Ive been doin same thing. Its like a double edged sword for me because I come to see if theres anything I got to be on the lookout for with my diesel, and I dont want any dissatisfied customers with the cruze either. But so far it has been boring. And that makes me very happy. Only thing I hear that im not sure is normal is when I first start the car I hear weird noise like somethings havin hard time circulating. Hard to explain. I could always record the noise or let you hear on phone.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

CHEERS to all of us diesel owners


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Well said kpaxfaq. Ive been doin same thing. Its like a double edged sword for me because I come to see if theres anything I got to be on the lookout for with my diesel, and I dont want any dissatisfied customers with the cruze either. But so far it has been boring. And that makes me very happy. Only thing I hear that im not sure is normal is when I first start the car I hear weird noise like somethings havin hard time circulating. Hard to explain. I could always record the noise or let you hear on phone.


Does it sound sorta like an air compressor building pressure? If so it's normals


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Well said kpaxfaq. Ive been doin same thing. Its like a double edged sword for me because I come to see if theres anything I got to be on the lookout for with my diesel, and I dont want any dissatisfied customers with the cruze either. But so far it has been boring. And that makes me very happy. Only thing I hear that im not sure is normal is when I first start the car I hear weird noise like somethings havin hard time circulating. Hard to explain. I could always record the noise or let you hear on phone.


will you be working on the day of the tour??


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

without this car i wouldn't be able to travel back to my house everyday from work and be with my family. My wife and I have been married for almost 4 years now 3 of which i was living away from her during the weeks. Hopefully this car continues to be reliable as I rack the miles up on her.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Well said kpaxfaq. Ive been doin same thing. Its like a double edged sword for me because I come to see if theres anything I got to be on the lookout for with my diesel, and I dont want any dissatisfied customers with the cruze either. But so far it has been boring. And that makes me very happy. Only thing I hear that im not sure is normal is when I first start the car I hear weird noise like somethings havin hard time circulating. Hard to explain. I could always record the noise or let you hear on phone.


It does make a bit of a racket when first started. If you make a recording I will listen to it and see if mine sounds the same.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Same noise here think it's a normal startup


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Does it sound sorta like an air compressor building pressure? If so it's normals


Yes thats the siund. Ok good. Just installed new halo headlights yesterday so all lighting is aftermarket. Really happy with the way it looks. Around lordstown theres so many cruzes so it makes it stand out from others.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

diesel said:


> It does make a bit of a racket when first started. If you make a recording I will listen to it and see if mine sounds the same.


Ok thanks


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

oilburner said:


> will you be working on the day of the tour??



Didnt know you guys had a date for it. When is it?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Didnt know you guys had a date for it. When is it?


Friday May 2nd in the morning , looks like 80 people .


----------

